# top-freesms.com HILFE!!!



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2007)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag,

Ich habe ein Riesenproblem den sowas ist mir noch  nie vorgekommen 

Ich habe mich  auf top-freesms.com angemeldet um die SMS kostenfrei zu versenden nun habe ich nach einiger Zeit diesen Brief erhalten



> Sehr geehrte/r Honig *****,
> Sie haben sich am 27.06.2007 um 08:06:03 Uhr unter der gespeicherten IP 217..91.**.140
> bei dem SMS-Service (bitte folgenden Link anklicken) top-freesms.com angemeldet.
> 
> ...



ZUSATZ 



> Sollte sich Ihre Zahlung mit dieser Mahnung ueberschnitten haben, bitten wir Sie dies zu entschuldigen.
> 
> Bei Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfuegung.
> 
> ...




Könnt ihr mir irgendwie helfen 280€ ist ein großer Betrag das Geld was ich nicht habe 

Was soll ich jetzt machen ?


Danke in voraus

_Link deaktiviert und diverse Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## honigkuchen (20 Juli 2007)

*AW: top-freesms.com HILFE!!!*

Was mir noch so nebenbei einfällt,

Wenn die AGBs durch ein POPUP Blocker blockiert werden.. gelten diese Trotzdem? 

Denn in oberen Fall könnte ich ja sagen das die AGBs von Popupblocker blockiert wurden. 

MfG


----------



## Timster (20 Juli 2007)

*AW: top-freesms.com HILFE!!!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Was soll ich jetzt machen ?



Ruhe bewahren!
Lesen! Und zwar  >hier< (Teil 1) und >hier< (Teil 2). Du findest dort alle relevanten Informationen, z.T. ziemlich gut aufbereitet.


----------



## Wembley (20 Juli 2007)

*AW: top-freesms.com HILFE!!!*

Ach die. Schon in der Bibel steht: "Fürchtet euch nicht". Ja, die waren zwar nicht damit gemeint, da vor 2000 Jahren noch niemand dieses Geschäftsgebaren kannte, aber es passt auch hier. Mit solchen ähnlichen Fällen werden wir seit Anfang 2006 sehr oft konfrontiert und als erstes ist einmal zu sagen: "Don't panic".  
Kurzum: User melden sich für etwas an, von dem sie glauben, es sei kostenlos, da der Preis in vielen Fällen nicht wahrgenommen wird. Was kein Wunder ist, denn so gut sichtbar sind die Angaben über etwaige Kosten nun wirklich nicht. Siehe auch deine Seite, wenn du runterscrollst. Aber so einfach kann ein Anbieter auch nicht Geschäfte abschließen. Bevor ich hier allerdings einen Monolog halte, empfehle ich zusätzlich zu den von Timster geposteten Links:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

Und einen Thread über eine sehr ähnliche Seite aus dem selben Hause haben wir auch schon:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48371

Gruß
Wembley


----------

